# hornwort problem!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I woke up to a nasty mess in my 30 gallon today.
I had treated the tank for a potential fungal infection after my serpa (i think) did a number on several of the fish. I used Jungle antifungal medication. it worked wonders for the fish but I believe it killed the Hornwort.
The medication has a potassium product in it so I am wondering if this was a nasty overdose for the plant.
the tank looks naked without the plant. All that is left is the stems.
this was a huge plant that I constantly thinned out and gave bits away from.
What are the chances of those stems producing new leaves?
And who would think that the plants would react that way?
Shouldn't there be a warning on the package about it killing plants? or perhaps Jungle didn't know!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

potassium should not harm plants, other stuff in the med could of though. Potassium product, just means it has a compound with potassium attached to it. Normally(depending on the compound) it will separate in water the K+ breaks off of whatever it was bonded too. The potassium is not the issue, it is a macro nutrient for plants, NPK. The compound it was attached to could of had negative effects on the plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had hornwort drop its needle on me, it makes a real mess and clogs up the filter intakes. I just toss is and start with a new piece (after a big water change) from another tank. I haven't seen it recover from just stems, but I've never given it a chance.


----------

